# got a bag of chips instead of a tip



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

pax said he didn't have cash on hand but offered me a bag of chips which I accepted. Its worth $3, next time I go food shopping I will return the bag of chips for a refund


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey.... At least you got something though. That's still a 5 star rider in my book. You know how some Drivers give stuff away? We should be having stuff given to us instead. That's exactly what he did. It's not always about the Benjamin's. Sometimes it's about the intent. And he seemed to have meant well. He gave you something, that's still better than a lot of people.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Chip or tip, five star rider either way.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I got a Wawa Double Pretzel and a $20 tip last night for stopping on a $15 ride.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've gotten a soda once.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

I got a box of Tomatoes from a wholesaler a week ago.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

For Uber, just cash..... but I used to deliver pizzas to one regular who always tipped with candy, and snack treats ☺
It was actually great, as I could eat them while I drove ☺ lol


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

I got two cans of grizzly chewing tobacco that some dumb/drunk a$$es dropped in back seat after they begged for a convenience store stop. Think they are worth about $4.5 each so that would be a good tip if I can convert them to cash. Tried to return them but there is law against it . I'll just carry them in my car and next guy that asks to stop to buy chew will be presented with a nice deal.


----------



## benzdriver84 (Feb 22, 2017)

This is why on a lot of my drives if guy is drunk asshole or whatever and doesnt tip, i drive a few extra miles down the road then come past his house again then end the trip. There, made my own tip. Probably did this 20 times already for $2 or $3 extra a trip.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Wasn't there some saying about chips, cash or grass?


----------

